# Proyecto GNU/Linux + robótica



## Blackknightr89 (Feb 13, 2009)

Buenas, paso directamente a describir mi proyecto:
Tengo una netbook ASUS Eee 4G con Linux, y mi idea es montarla en un robot usar su capacidad de procesamiento para la lógica del mismo. Las caracteríasticas básicas del equipo son: 900gr de peso, 225x165x31 mm, 600MHz, 4GB, puerto de memorias SD, 3 puertos USB, WIFI, Ethernet, etc.
La idea es tener un robot que pueda comandar remotamente desde otro equipo a través de la red WIFI.
En principio el robot tendría 4 ruedas tractoras (o 2 tractoras y 2 "ruedas locas"), y una serie de bumpers.
Los motores serían controlados por 2 L293 (o 1 en el caso de tener ruedas locas).
La estructura sería de aluminio, con una especie de jaula aintivuelco para protejer la netbook.
El acceso remoto se haría en principio con el protocolo ssh, controlando todo por consola (después se vería de hacer una GUI)
Las áreas en las que necesito ayuda son las siguientes:
En cuanto a la electrónica: 
- ¿Que motores debería comprar? suponiendo un peso total del robot de 3 kg
- ¿Qué baterías?
- ¿Cómo puedo hacer para obtener desde el puerto USB las señales necesarias para controlar los motores y recibir los datos de los bumpers?
Tengo entendido que la mejor forma es adaptar primero de USB a serial, y después convertir las señales RS232 a TTL con un MAX232 o equivalente, pero ¿después qué?

En cuanto al Linux:
- ¿Como controlo, envío y recibo paquetes por los puertos USB?
- La idea es armar un script (preferentemente en BASH) que me permita controlar desde el teclado (o desde un joystick genérico USB) los motores, y simultáneamente me muestre los datos de los bumpers.

Bueno, creo que eso es todo. Obviamente estos son sólo los primeros pasos. En un futuro tengo pensado agregar un soporte para webcam y un brazo que permita manipular objetos, así como un control de velocidad de los motores por PWM, medidor de distancias, control por voz.

Saludos

PD: si hay algún comentario, o alguna modificación que se les ocurra, además de las preguntas que hice, serán bienvenidos.


----------



## Casti (Feb 13, 2009)

Yo sigo, sin participar por el momento, un proyecto hispano de una distro de Linux para usarla como centro controlador de una casa domotica.
El proyecto en cuestion es opendomo.

Aqui te dejo la url.
http://www.opendomo.org/

De todos modos, creo que el usar el PC como "cerebro" del robot, es una solucion rapida pero algo "exagerada".


----------



## gajobar (Feb 16, 2009)

Buenas... Cómo andás?

Interesante tu idea, pero calculo que no se ha de quedar solamente en controlar un vehiculo, ya que sería una exageración usar una PC para ello. Espero que continúes con algo de más alto nivel, como inteligencia artificial o sistemas de generadores de mapas o explorador con imágenes. Algo para ese nivel de cerebro. De lo contrario, te recomiendo un simple microcontrolador, el que sea, Motorola, Microchip, etc.

Por otro lado, si estás pensando controlar el robot con unos simples L293, no te va alcanzar ni para empezar. Se te van a quemar en el primer intento de arranque de los motores. Debés tener en cuenta que nada más que la nootebook pesa 3Kg, sumale la estructura, jaula, servomotores y demás, estimá un peso de alrededor de 5Kg, para que no te quedes corto con la potencia de los motores y los circuitos de control. Entonces, te reciomiendo la llave H que sale en esta página

http://robots-argentina.com.ar/MotorCC_PuenteH.htm

U esta otra realizada con MOSFET (vas a tener la ventaja que simplemente cambiando los MOSFET, obtenés más potencia de control sin modificar el driver del mismo)

http://robots-argentina.com.ar/MotorCC_PuenteHCircPract.htm

Bueno, espero que te haya servido. Saludos


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

A mi tambien me parece una exajeracion, ¿porque no usas una PicoATX?


----------



## gajobar (Feb 17, 2009)

También, otra posibilidad es que utilices algo de esto

http://www.ewayco.com/51-embedded-s...-low-cost-pc-thin-client-embedded-system.html

Son SWC (Singles Works Computers), pequeñas computadoras con las mismas características de las CPU normales, obviamente con menos capacidad (Memoria, micro, velocidad, etc.), pero la suficiente para hacer tareas complejas como reconocimiento de imágenes, trabajo con GPS y graficas 3D, gran capacidad de cálculos, etc.

Espero que te sirva. Saludos!


----------

